# Homemade laundry soap, second batch



## debbiebofjc (Jun 11, 2006)

The first batch was kind of ***** (sort of gelled but with blobs of thicker gel mixed in).
The second batch it looks like all the bar soap floated to the top and the rest of the liquid is watery.
The difference: 1st batch I put the borax and soda in at the beginning before the Fels was dissolved. 2nd batch I dissolved the Fels first, then added the borax and soda and just cooked it till the powders dissolved.
Is there any way to keep it from separating out?
I might try Ivory bar soap next time instead of Fels Naptha and see what difference that makes.
This batch I have to microwave the little cup full or I get little blobs of hard bar-type soap left in the machine.
Oh, and 2nd batch I just made one gallon instead of 2 like the first batch. It seemed much too diluted if I did 2 gallons.


----------



## Clementine (Dec 21, 2006)

I hope you went ahead and used the ***** batch. It should still work just fine, especially if you shake it well before adding it to the wash. I don't add the borax and soda until the soap is dissolved. I then remove it from heat, put the powders into my bigger container and pour in the soap/water mixture and stir well. I then add the rest of the water, and keep mixing. How much soap are you adding? I make it in 5 gallon batches and use 2 bars of soap. I think one bar would be too much for only a gallon. It sounds like the soap wasn't completely dissolved if it is floating to the top. Just some thoughts!


----------



## debik70 (Jun 25, 2008)

Question, how long can you store the laundry soap?


----------



## Clementine (Dec 21, 2006)

debik70 said:


> Question, how long can you store the laundry soap?


I would think it could store for quite a long time. The longest I've stored it for is 3-4 months before it was all used up. It settles a little, and needs a good shake. It hasn't developed any mold or anything.


----------



## debbiebofjc (Jun 11, 2006)

The recipe I have calls for 1/3 bar Fels Naptha, 1/2 cup borax and 1/2 cup soda.
It says to make 2 gallons but I made just one this time, because it seemed too watered down last time. Or maybe it's just that I'm used to the commercial detergent that is thicker and suds up.


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

Debbiebofjc - I do like you do, and don't add all of the water. I like it better when it is thicker. Plus it just seems to suds better.


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

I have read liquid pectin helps to keep it together, but I have just never bothered to try it. Just shake and pour.


----------



## debbiebofjc (Jun 11, 2006)

I have made several batches now, the first few with Fels Naptha, the most recent with Ivory bar soap. The Ivory doesn't get big chunks like the Fels Naptha did, but it is still kind of grainy. 
Next batch I intend to try it again like the first batch, where I put the soap shavings, soda, and borax all together at once and cooked it till the bar soap was dissolved (as opposed to adding the soda and borax after the soap is dissolved).
At least that time it was mostly gel-like, without chunks of bar soap that are sometimes not dissolved in the washer.
I do have some liquid pectin, do you think that would affect the clothes at all?


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

I shouldn't think it would - but just to be on the safe side try a little liquid pectin on something old or not so special and see what happens.

Let me know if the liquid pectin works. If it does I am going to stock up.


----------



## chewie (Jun 9, 2008)

i was going to ask the same thing--i made the first batch, and got a goopy gel mixture. the next couple have been thick and grainy on top of a watery base. i've been using an old wisk to really go at it before putting in the washer. it seems to be cleaning tho.


----------



## Peacock (Apr 12, 2006)

I've used both Fels and Ivory and it does look all gloppy and gross, but still cleans fine. It helps to use warm water instead of cold (I usually wash with cold, when using store bought detergent) and dissolve it in the wash water before adding clothes. If I do that, I never have a problem with the homemade stuff, and I've made many batches.


----------



## debbiebofjc (Jun 11, 2006)

I've made my 5th (?) batch of laundry detergent.
It turned out like custard!
But I figured out it was because I used a WHOLE bar of Fels Naptha instead of 1/3 bar!:doh: I keep warming it up and watering it down (and adding more borax/soda) but it still is quite thick, so that it won't even pour!
So finally I just put some in an ice cream bucket and just scoop out a cup for each load, and swish it around in the water to break it up.


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

It is suppose to look thick and goopy. If it is too thick next time just add a little bit more water.


----------



## MTTMATSUA (May 23, 2007)

....I do powdered (2 cups grated soap, 2 cups borax, 2 cups washing soda, use 2 TBL to wash) should I be making it a liquid??? Yipes!!!!

Nervous Bonnie


----------

